# 71 Oldsmobile Cutlass



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A replica of a car I once owned !*


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks ready to cruise!

Love the garage setting too!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks great! Even the engine is the right color.


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow. very nice build! Like that color too.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is awesome! I own a 1972 Cutlass S hardtop. I have numerous 1970 Cutlass kits from Jo-Han that I converted into different 1970-1972 Oldsmobiles. 

I'm just wondering what kit you used for this one? Was it the new Revell kit?


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> This is awesome! I own a 1972 Cutlass S hardtop. I have numerous 1970 Cutlass kits from Jo-Han that I converted into different 1970-1972 Oldsmobiles.
> 
> I'm just wondering what kit you used for this one? Was it the new Revell kit?



*I think it's the latest, but this is the kit. It's a good one to work with !*


----------

